# Cheias e ondulação forte em Aljezur



## Jorge_scp (3 Jan 2010 às 01:09)

Depois de regressar a casa após 2 semanas no concelho de Aljezur, vou colocar as fotos que representam os efeitos do mau tempo que se abateu sobre a região. Começando pelas cheias, de uma ribeira que tem origem na serra de Monchique e que desagua na Praia da Amoreira. Esta costuma ter apenas um fio de água no Verão, estando por vezes completamente seca, embora já tenha servido em tempos muito antigos para navegação. Nestes dias, a água subiu cerca de 5/6 metros de altura, que só não foram muito mais porque a água espalhou-se pelos extensíssimos campos agrícolas, criando o seguinte cenário:


































  A ondulação forte também se fez sentir na Costa, alterando completamente o aspecto das praias em apenas 2/3 dias.

Antes:





Depois:






O estado do mar:


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2010 às 01:41)

Boas fotos!! 
Essas ribeira provocou cheias bem consideráveis


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

Espero que tanta água não tenha causado prejuisos


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

iceworld disse:


> Boas fotos!!
> Essas ribeira provocou cheias bem consideráveis
> 
> Espero que tanta água não tenha causado prejuisos



É verdade, eu que costumo lá ir sempre no Verão nunca imaginei ver a ribeira naquele estado, pois a altura da parede que separa a ribeira das casas ainda é bastante grande. Apesar de isto já não acontecer há uns bons anos, sei que já houve cheias piores, pela descrição dos locais...  

Quanto a prejuízos, que eu saiba não foram muitos, embora alguns cafés junto à ribeira estivessem a bombear água para a mesma. Vi também a água a entrar furiosamente para dentro de uma cave de um prédio e de certeza que muitas hortas e barracões agrícolas ficaram debaixo de água. Apesar disso, mais um metro de altura de água e os estragos teriam sido muito maiores, pois já inundaria toda a parte baixa da vila. De certeza, muitas zonas saíram mais prejudicadas depois destas chuvas fortes.

Penso que estas fotos ilustram bem a quantidade de água que caíu no Algarve (finalmente). Pelo menos, não se deve falar em seca por algum tempo...


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

Muito boas fotos... No ranking de cheias das ribeiras de Aljezur fica atrás da de 1989 e da de 1997...


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 18:35)

Boa reportagem Jorge_scp 




Agreste disse:


> Muito boas fotos... No ranking de cheias das ribeiras de Aljezur fica atrás da de 1989 e da de 1997...



No tópico dos Rios e Albufeiras coloquei uma notícia onde referiam que em Espanha imensos ribeiros que estão quase sempre secos tiveram água como não se via precisamente desde 1997.


----------



## kikofra (13 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

Aljezur era o sitio em que eu passava as ferias quando era uma criança, espero que tudo esteja bem!


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 04:01)

Boas

Bom relato, de uma zona que gosto bastante  a quantidade de água é impressionante.

Coloca as próximas fotografias maiores 800x600 é uma boa medida.

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 20:52)

O Algarve esteve algum tempo sem a dita chuva, e quando caiu..Caiu em força
Bonitas fotos, que não têm nada de bonito


----------

